# video tapping



## rudj (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi guys!!!
This is a short video of my solo
I hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Did you join just to share your video?

I ask because the exact same thread is on another forum too...


----------



## rudj (Oct 3, 2016)

I share the video on other forum.
I am here not only to share.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We will happily see you on the forums then


----------



## rudj (Oct 3, 2016)




----------

